# A Tale of Two Conkys



## bookwormep (Mar 12, 2018)

The conky system monitor is a handy system utility that displays system data. Recently I added this to my FreeBSD boxen by way of the start script: ~/.xinitrc.

The data displayed was mushy text and the background black - instead of the correct transparent.

So after searching around for some remedies, I found one that used a sleep (seconds) variable that you can add to your start script. I started out with 20 seconds sleep; then have it set to 8 seconds now.

```
sleep 8 && conky -a top_right &
```

The mushy text and black background problem has been fixed!

BTW: If you want to know the file location of the conky configuration example:
/usr/local/share/examples/conky/conky.conf

Edit: This same sleep variable can be added for the package 'feh' which can be used
        to display wallpapers / background images for your desktop or window-manager.


----------

